# German shepherd lab mix ears(Will they Stand, or Won't they)



## CinnamonToast (May 3, 2016)

Hey guys. I have a beautiful 5 month old male whose mother was a pure bred GSD and whose father is a Black Lab, and I'm concerned about whether his ears will take after his mother. I've linked some picks below of them up and down. He's almost done teething now, but still had a couple teeth that need to come in. My concern is that his ears rarely come up for more than a few minutes at a time and only do so every couple of days. They started the up and down thing at 2 1/2 to 3 months and have been all over the place ever since. Do you guys think they'll pop up on their own, or should I consider taping in the future? Thanks a bunch ?


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

Im not sure, but best of luck! He's cute and abv. going to be a great dog. Im replying to hopefully bump your thread. We'll see if we get any bites to get you some answers. How are his ears now?


----------



## Seth&Co (Jun 14, 2016)

Looks like he might have "in between" ears like many GSD-mixes do. If you really want them to stand, taping might help (ask your vet?) -- but he will be a good looking dog either way, I promise.


----------

